# Lost Sealife Camera and Strobe



## Bubble Boy (Apr 29, 2013)

I lost my floating Sealife Reefmaster Camera and yellow strobe at the Oriskany dive site on April 27. Last seen drifting in the Gulf. I really would love to have the pictures of my dives. I'd happily reward the finder.


----------

